# Felt F45...is this a bargain?



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

I am looking at a bike for the girlfriend just getting into it and wanted some opinions...seems like a steal to me, but wanted some input. 04 Felt F45 Superlite...I think it is mostly stock...carbon stays, carbon fork, dura ace RD, ultegra brakes, shifters, FD...Krysyrium Equipe wheels...has airstyke 2000 aerobars, sigma comp....guy says it has about 2000 miles on it...which is what the puter shows, but who knows (still has original tape on the bars and still in pretty good shape)? Bike is in very good shape...no scratches/dents on frame. Asking $800 and I have him down to 750...seems great to me with components, but not that familiar with Felt...what do you guys (and girls) think? Thanks in advance! Chris


----------

